
Mark Zuckerberg: Facebook Can Help the News Business - tombrossman
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/25/opinion/mark-zuckerberg-facebook-news.html
======
tellarin
Breitbart in the “trusted news” section? Wow...

------
entropea
Who defines what is "misinformation"? This is always my problem, these actors
cannot be trusted to determine what is true and what isn't. It's putting
history and current events in the hands of already extremely untrustworthy
companies that are constantly wrong and have extremely heavy biases.

Would something like the Washington Post's 2003 "Irrefutable" [1] article
jeopardize the Washington Post's ability to post news on Facebook?

[1]
[https://www.washingtonpost.com/archive/opinions/2003/02/06/i...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/archive/opinions/2003/02/06/irrefutable/e598b1be-a78a-4a42-8e1a-c336f7a217f4/)

~~~
TheOperator
The Washington Post absolutely can't be trusted to report on American affairs.
Doesn't stop them from declaring themselves an arbiter of truth with their
Pinocchio meter.

Honestly I don't feel I can trust an entire journalistic outlet as trustworthy
after what happened during the Iraq war. I'll just individual journos but not
papers.

------
iscrewyou
Non-paywall: [https://outline.com/PKvV6D](https://outline.com/PKvV6D)

